# Why do surfers get paid so much more $$$



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

I just did some quick research, it looks like the global surf industry has an annual GDP of around $8 billion USD per year. The MTB industry is growing at an extremeley rapid rate, but it looks like we're somewhere around $6.5 - $7 billion USD for 2011. In comparison to MTB events, surfers seem to get paid pretty damn well for events that aren't event that big- it seems their junior surfers are making more at smaller events than the top pros who podium at Crankworx slopestyle events. I know the surfing has been well established for a number of years, but we're growing MUCH FASTER and our industry will likely be blowing past the surf industry's GDP/sales numbers in the next couple of years. When are our pros going to start getting some real dough for a sport that involves a lot more hospital time and is at least as exciting as riding 4 - 10' waves?!

SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Because kids all over the world buy surf clothes.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

surfing is also limited to oceanside areas. mtb can be ridden virtually everywhere.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

JMH said:


> Because kids all over the world buy surf clothes.


I'm not positive, but I'm guessing clothing sales for brands like Hurley, Volcom, O'neil, etc, were included in that $8 bil figure...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JMH said:


> Because kids all over the world buy surf clothes.


that is the very reason right there

it is a way of life, fads and style.....think about Hollister Clothing....Hollister Ranch is a great place to surf above Santa Barbara, California

all these surf companies making clothing lines that make huge amounts of money ....like OP, Hurley, Quicksilver...tanning products and so much more....all associated with a healthy lifestyle

I was owner of Octo Wax in the mid 80's and we made more money off of selling our shirts then the wax itself...I think our logo was pretty cool


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Surfing is considered cool by a large portion of young people, mtb is considered cool only by people who actually do it.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

because surfing is far more commercial, easier to promote and easier to get coverage for on TV & Film.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Charlie don't surf.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Simple it is much easier to put Surfing on TV than it is for Mtn bike races. Lets face it most tracks do not have many good spots for TV cameras to film and were the bigger action is well that normally is not good for TV cameras as the lighting could be much poor and the sight lines are crap.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I love the smell of newbies i n the mornin"


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

SMT is right.. It is about the clothing and culture. It took decades for surfing to be accepted by the mainstream and for contest purses to get larger.. Quicksilver, Billabong, O'neill, Rip Curl were very small in the 80's. It's accepted beach and casual apparel by most now. But going mainstream sucks. Surf spots are ridiculously crowded now. 
So be careful what you wish for. TV coverage has very little to do with it. TV still covers DH ski races all the time.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

clothing. clothing. clothing. surf companies are huge, and the big ones do alot more than just make surf gear. they sponsor bands/ music shows, make skate and snow wear, have huge advertising... like smt said they have made it a culture that is cool to seem like you are a part of it even if you arent. do you see kids that dont mountain bike dressing like they do?


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

i also feel like surfing is more asthetically pleasing to the average tv watcher / consumer. its summer, sunny, blue skies, nice water, and surfing is just known as a sport that can be chill and relaxing but also intense and exciting. mountain biking on the other hand is almost always in the woods where its mudy or dark and unless you actually bike its harder to appreciate it than it is to appreciate surfing, however narrow minded that may be...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

renderedtoast said:


> Charlie don't surf.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Because the surf industry understands television and marketing, the MTB industry doesn't.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Because the surf industry understands television and marketing, the MTB industry doesn't.


That is a very true statement. It's that way for snowboarding also. It also helps that surfing has a much lower entry cost to get into. The avg board is around $250 to $800, throw in a couple pairs of board shorts and around $200 to $400 bucks for a good wetsuit and your still a lot lower than what it cost to get into mountain biking.

If mountainbikers are to be paid as much as other top athletes in different sports than the sport has to become more popular and manufacturers have to make entry level bikes more affordable to the avg joe, which I don't think is possible given how much individual components cost to build a decent bike.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

When surfing is on TV they can conveniently pan across girls in bikinis every few seconds, that keeps viewership up even for folks not really interested in surfing. Harder to work that aspect into mountain bike races or competitions. Sex sells. There is the whole fact that they sell surf style clothes all over the country too, even in Arizona we have Tillies, Quicksilver outlets, etc.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Because the surf industry understands television and marketing, the MTB industry doesn't.


What's to understand? We do an unpopular sport, bro. Nobody gives a **** about MTB. It's difficult. It's expensive. It takes place in areas that are difficult to get to. There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

JMH said:


> What's to understand? We do an unpopular sport, bro. Nobody gives a **** about MTB. It's difficult. It's expensive. It takes place in areas that are difficult to get to. There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


Aint that the truth!


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

> There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


Thanks Monster Energy for giving us the Monster girls!


----------



## Dominic49 (Jul 7, 2005)

you think that sucks. how about drifting? Most events I compete at have a max 20k purse! and thats with a primetime spot on versus/espn etc. etc.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

JMH said:


> What's to understand? We do an unpopular sport, bro. Nobody gives a **** about MTB. It's difficult. It's expensive. It takes place in areas that are difficult to get to. There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


LOL. All those are easily correctable

1. Make it in locations closer to cities. There are tons of big enough mountains within an hours drive from major metro areas

2. Ehhhh

3. Make it glamourous?

4. Ya, sure hard to find hot girls to stand around for the cameras. I have NO idea how other sports do it.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

JMH said:


> What's to understand? We do an unpopular sport, bro. Nobody gives a **** about MTB. It's difficult. It's expensive. It takes place in areas that are difficult to get to. There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


+1

+1 again on there are no hot girls at MTB races that aren't paid to be there.

Haus Boss why do you care anyways?

Not sure about the hospital time either, you can end up dead pretty quick riding waves with fukking Shamu and his shark buddies swimming around you.

For the pro MTB'ers out there if you love the sport that you do and make ends meet doing it isn't that enough?


----------



## nolson450 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mo(n)arch said:


> Thanks Monster Energy for giving us the Monster girls!


You mean "Monster gilrs at Supercross." Monster chicks at a mountain bike event are the "C League" skeezers with flat butts...


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

We need more of this to promote the sport.

Girls in lycra = hot:







s

and a lot less of this....

dudes in lycra = change the channel.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

JMH said:


> What's to understand? We do an unpopular sport, bro. Nobody gives a **** about MTB. It's difficult. It's expensive. It takes place in areas that are difficult to get to. There is zero glamour and no hot girls.


And we have a winner.

I'd add "dangerous" to this list.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

B-Mac said:


> And we have a winner.
> 
> I'd add "dangerous" to this list.


Some would say Surfing is dangerous too.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Because most surfers either compete or attend their local competitions and most mountain bike sold won't ever see dirt or daylight outside of the garage.

Also, surfing is WAY cooler than mountain biking.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

wormvine said:


> But going mainstream sucks. Surf spots are ridiculously crowded now.
> So be careful what you wish for. .


Plus 1 on that. i used to surf, couldnt handle the crowds and attitudes anymore so now I ride trails instead. I would hate for mtb to get as popular as surfing (but thats starting to happen where I live)


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

marzjennings said:


> Because most surfers either compete or attend their local competitions and most mountain bike sold won't ever see dirt or daylight outside of the garage.
> 
> Also, surfing is WAY cooler than mountain biking.


It depends on where your surfing. If you surf on the east coast forget about it. Sure there a few stand out spots but for the most part east coast surfing is like dh mountain biking in a flat state like florida.

Plus surfers have cool movies like the north shore, point break, and in gods hands. I gotta get back on my surfboard...


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> It depends on where your surfing. If you surf on the east coast forget about it. Sure there a few stand out spots but for the most part east coast surfing is like dh mountain biking in a flat state like florida.
> 
> Plus surfers have cool movies like the north shore, point break, and in gods hands. I gotta get back on my surfboard...


I am Chandler of North Shore

What fun !


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

griffinsurfboard said:


> I am Chandler of North Shore
> 
> What fun !


:skep: no way.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

monstertiki said:


> We need more of this to promote the sport.
> 
> Girls in lycra = hot:
> 
> ...


WTF??? Camel toe convention & then a grape smuggler convention??? WTF???   rft:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wormvine said:


> Some would say Surfing is dangerous too.


that second pic...that guy is in a very safe position...the first one he is fvcked very bad


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Downhillers rarely drown.

Sharks aren't known for appearing in the middle of DH races.


----------



## BAWPcc (Apr 1, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> because surfing is far more commercial, easier to promote and easier to get coverage for on TV & Film.


Surfing is a more visable sport to the public. Simple, more time on TV more money:madman:


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

wormvine said:


> Some would say Surfing is dangerous too.


Truth. That poor bastard going over the falls - WOW!


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Downhillers rarely drown.
> 
> Sharks aren't known for appearing in the middle of DH races.


Hence, the lack of viewership.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Fix the Spade said:


> Downhillers rarely drown.
> 
> Sharks aren't known for appearing in the middle of DH races.


Well then, maybe they should throw some pool gapz w/shark infested waterz, tell me that wont get ratingz....hail-yay-uh. We used to do some killler _fire_ gapz a few yrz bk......:madmax:


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Downhillers rarely drown.
> 
> Sharks aren't known for appearing in the middle of DH races.


We do have the occasional cougar sightings that can get pretty exciting.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> Downhillers rarely drown.
> 
> Sharks aren't known for appearing in the middle of DH races.


trees arnt know for appearing in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## oceanminded (Feb 25, 2009)

As a life long surfer I used to ask the same about why Pro Football players make more than pro surfers. It's all about marketing? There was a good article regarding Kelly Slater as the "best athlete" ever. When your surfing 30+ waves there's no room for error.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

oceanminded said:


> As a life long surfer I used to ask the same about why Pro Football players make more than pro surfers. It's all about marketing? There was a good article regarding Kelly Slater as the "best athlete" ever. When your surfing 30+ waves there's no room for error.


There are inherent risks with both sports. The risk of death (drowning) is definitely higher with surfing. However, I would bet the house that mountain bikers are making a lot more trips to their orthopedist than surfers- not to say it doesn't happen, just not at the rate it does with mountain bikers.

Anyways, I was looking from a perspective of of the $$$ behind both industries. I guess the question is, if the MTB industry ever starts approaching the money that surf companies make, will our stars get paid the same kind of money? I don't by the TV time thing either, most surfing competitions are about as exciting as watching a cross country race- and I don't even come across them on TV that often either. I think events like Crankworx and Rampage are at least on par with similar events for skiing snowboarding, maybe the general public just needs a little more exposure.

In regards to the guy who talked about crowded waves- there's plenty of empty waves around the world- even here in california, maybe you just need to move away from the crowds! I'm not too worried about crowded trails, I live in Marin County which probably has one of the highest concentrations of mtb riders in the world, yet the vast majority of the trails I ride I come across very little trail traffic.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

boogenman said:


> +1
> 
> +1 again on there are no hot girls at MTB races that aren't paid to be there.
> 
> ...


Shamu was a whale for the record dude!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Haus Boss said:


> Shamu was a whale for the record dude!


So are you saying a Killer Whale can't have some shark buddies? Not cool...


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Because pac sun doesn't sell Cannondale and Specialized shirts for 40 bucks a pop


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

clothes makes way more money than bike parts. surf industry is more profitable. surfing is a much higher viewer participation for advertising money. mtb racing doesn't have a lot viewers. My guess is road biking makes more money cause it is more popular than mtb.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> :skep: no way.


Chandler was based on my life at the time.
It was a great time in surfing and board building.
Lots more after that.

Greg


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

griffinsurfboard said:


> Chandler was based on my life at the time.
> It was a great time in surfing and board building.
> Lots more after that.
> 
> Greg


That's awesome! The north shore, even though it was cheesy, was a very influential movie to me for surfing along with endless summers 1 and 2.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Haus Boss said:


> I just did some quick research, it looks like the global surf industry has an annual GDP of around $8 billion USD per year. The MTB industry is growing at an extremeley rapid rate, but it looks like we're somewhere around $6.5 - $7 billion USD for 2011. In comparison to MTB events, surfers seem to get paid pretty damn well for events that aren't event that big- it seems their junior surfers are making more at smaller events than the top pros who podium at Crankworx slopestyle events. I know the surfing has been well established for a number of years, but we're growing MUCH FASTER and our industry will likely be blowing past the surf industry's GDP/sales numbers in the next couple of years. When are our pros going to start getting some real dough for a sport that involves a lot more hospital time and is at least as exciting as riding 4 - 10' waves?!
> 
> SERIOUSLY?


Do you have sources for your numbers?

No way the MTB industry is as big as the surf industry. Stores like PacSun have stores in all 50 states. How many chains in the mtb industry can say that? None. Brands like Hurley (owned by Nike), Quiksilver, Rip Curl, etc are sold in large chain stores like Dicks, Big 5, and Sports Authority. Fox is the only brand remotely close to that and they make way more from Moto than MTB.

The surf industry sells a lifestyle, we dont.


----------

